
Prime Insider Audible Channels - ph0rque
https://www.amazon.com/b/?ie=UTF8&node=15395248011&ref_=pe_864930_207674390_pmwn9.17readmore
======
kondor6c
The audiobooks I think they are in sections titled "Prime Exclusive", similar
to their movies and music. Some of the free selections are Heilein's "The moon
is a harsh mistress", Larry Nivien's "Ringworld".

~~~
KC8ZKF
Note that you have to stream these, unlike purchased Audible audiobooks that
can be downloaded to your device.

This makes it impractical for me, as I mostly listen to audiobooks on the go.

